# Single mother moving to Dubai



## Summer lili (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi all,

Is there anyone that can tell me how easy it is for a single mother (married now separated) with a 19 month old baby to move to Dubai, ive heard many conflicting opinions. This would be a bold move on my part and I'd really appreciate the help.

The fathers name is on the birth certificate, he wouldn't have an issue with us moving.
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## killerA (Feb 10, 2014)

Summer lili said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is there anyone that can tell me how easy it is for a single mother (married now separated) with a 19 month old baby to move to Dubai, ive heard many conflicting opinions. This would be a bold move on my part and I'd really appreciate the help.
> 
> ...


How can you be single and separated at the same time. Your legal marital status is still married. You should probably finalize your divorce before moving across the world. Did you get the child's father to sign for a passport?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Unless you have a really high paying job, you probably need to do some calculations and expectation management. You may need a full time nanny and/or a nursery place, or schooling as appropriate as you have to pay for everything out here. 

Salary is key - if you can get enough for a decent apartment or villa, and someone to cover for you when you work late (which you will), then you might be okay.

What are your skills, highest qualifications and expectations over the type of job you can get? Not to over stress the point, this isn't the West and all the niceties you can get in Europe simply don't exist here. You pay for everything and you work longer hours. 

Can it be done - yes of course, but you really have to have a decent job, sufficient to support you and your offspring to a level to wish, and then pay for people to cover for you when you are not around.


----------



## Summer lili (Apr 27, 2014)

killerA said:


> How can you be single and separated at the same time. Your legal marital status is still married. You should probably finalize your divorce before moving across the world. Did you get the child's father to sign for a passport?




My mistake, I'm separated. Yes I have a passport for my child.
Thanks for your response .


----------



## Summer lili (Apr 27, 2014)

killerA said:


> How can you be single and separated at the same time. Your legal marital status is still married. You should probably finalize your divorce before moving across the world. Did you get the child's father to sign for a passport?





twowheelsgood said:


> Unless you have a really high paying job, you probably need to do some calculations and expectation management. You may need a full time nanny and/or a nursery place, or schooling as appropriate as you have to pay for everything out here.
> 
> Salary is key - if you can get enough for a decent apartment or villa, and someone to cover for you when you work late (which you will), then you might be okay.
> 
> ...


Hi, I've done a lot of research and spoken to a lot of people who live there, some have been there for years, some with and without families, spent time there myself. 
I have thought exceptionally long and hard about this move. I am under no illusion that it'll be easy, but I'm not one to shy away from a challenge, I was concerned about me being separated as I was being told conflicting things.

I appreciate your kind response


----------



## MRBXX (Nov 9, 2013)

Summer lili said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is there anyone that can tell me how easy it is for a single mother (married now separated) with a 19 month old baby to move to Dubai, ive heard many conflicting opinions. This would be a bold move on my part and I'd really appreciate the help.
> 
> ...


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...s-living-dubai/78556-being-single-mother.html

This thread might help you


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You might want to tell folks what you expect your job to be as that would give people an indication of ease of getting a decent salary and also the number of days/hours you can expect to work.


----------



## Summer lili (Apr 27, 2014)

This thread might help you

This is super helpful. 

Thank you !


----------



## Summer lili (Apr 27, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> You might want to tell folks what you expect your job to be as that would give people an indication of ease of getting a decent salary and also the number of days/hours you can expect to work.


Thanks, I've spoken to a few people Including recruitment agencies about work, salary expectations etc, I haven't heard anything too alarming yet lol

Many thanks !


----------



## aboo ibraheem (Apr 27, 2014)

Come, get a nice nanny and work hard. I know many single mothers like you with young children like yours. They say it's not that difficult as some might say


----------



## Summer lili (Apr 27, 2014)

aboo ibraheem said:


> Come, get a nice nanny and work hard. I know many single mothers like you with young children like yours. They say it's not that difficult as some might say


Thank you, positive words, and encouragement always help. Much appreciated : )


----------



## Newway (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi Summerlili 

Did you move to dubai in the end? Would love to know your experience


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Newway said:


> Hi Summerlili
> 
> Did you move to dubai in the end? Would love to know your experience


Hi,
They last logged onto this site on 29th April 2014 - so I doubt they made the move.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## MarkUK1 (Jun 20, 2017)

yes you should be fine as long as you're not coming to do illegal things.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

MarkUK1 said:


> yes you should be fine as long as you're not coming to do illegal things.


What sort of a reply is that?
Single mothers moving to Dubai have to provide certain paperwork including NOC from children's father - this process is what most people are concerned about!


----------

